# kitchen island conversion



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

this client wanted her plain island turned into something more like a piece of furniture so with the given budget this is what she got....


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

she wants to stain it like the existing cabs but i am pushing for an antiqued/distressed look to give it it's own personality....hope i win out


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope you win out too that would look better than an "almost matches perfectly" look. I have been down that road niether you nor the customer end up truly happy. 

Also I noticed that your completion date must have been exceeded because every single pictures shows that things appear to be "quite behind". :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice Job !


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

yes we were just finishing and her inlaws were already cooking and no texas t they weren't serving rump roast.....


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

with the finish to match other cabs


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

formula462 said:


> with the finish to match other cabs


Looks like she got her way. Still looks fantastic.:thumbsup:


----------

